# Remington 870 turkey choke?



## Stevie Ray (Apr 28, 2020)

I just picked up a new Remington 870 12 ga with a 26" barrel I'll be using primarily for turkey hunting and am looking at choke tubes, Primos Jelly Head and Carlson's Long Beard XR seems to be a couple that pops up a lot during my searches. I've been using a Carlson's .665 with Winchester Double X #5 shot in my Beretta that I've been happy with but I thought I'd get some recommendations here to see what choke (and ammo) would be a good starting point on the 870?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Apr 28, 2020)

I’ve had the Jelly Head and Carlson’s. Both work great.


----------



## 280 Man (Apr 28, 2020)

Stevie Ray said:


> I just picked up a new Remington 870 12 ga with a 26" barrel I'll be using primarily for turkey hunting and am looking at choke tubes, Primos Jelly Head and Carlson's Long Beard XR seems to be a couple that pops up a lot during my searches. I've been using a Carlson's .665 with Winchester Double X #5 shot in my Beretta that I've been happy with but I thought I'd get some recommendations here to see what choke (and ammo) would be a good starting point on the 870?




I bought the same shotgun you have 3 weeks ago. I bought a Indian Creek .665 choke tube for it. I also shoot the 3 inch Longbeard #5's! This pattern is at 40 yds! I also put a set of Truglo Pro-Series Magnum Gobble Dot sights! This combo has been deadly on two turkeys!! 

https://www.truglo.com/firearms-tur...ot.asp?catid=F41C40D155E44609874F4225CB2A7EC2


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 28, 2020)

I shoot lead in mine. A Remington super full turkey choke and a load of 2 oz #5’s Winchester Supreme will about take his head off. Mine did not like the long beards tho. If your bad about stretching the barrel on a turkey, a different choke and long beards might be in order.


----------



## Zombie woof (Apr 28, 2020)

Indian Creek .665 + Hevi Mag Blend worked for me for years. Also have some Apex TSS loads I havent patterned yet since I have transitioned to a 20 gauge. Kind of scared to see how well that works.


----------



## Turkeytider (Apr 28, 2020)

I have an older model .660 Jellyhead on my main turkey gun, an `05 vintage 870 Super Mag Special Purpose Turkey shooting 3", 2oz. Hev-13 #6s. Never counted the hits in the vital areas on the turkey targets at 40 yards when patterning but it was MORE than enough to kill any turkey walking. My backup is an 870 Express with a newer Jellyhead .660. Same results.

Not that there aren`t other chokes that will do fine in an 870, there certainly are,  but it just seems like 870s and Jellyheads were designed for each other.


----------



## 280 Man (Apr 28, 2020)

Zombie woof said:


> Indian Creek .665 + Hevi Mag Blend worked for me for years. Also have some Apex TSS loads I havent patterned yet since I have transitioned to a 20 gauge. Kind of scared to see how well that works.



I shot #9 TSS last year in a 20 ga and they were awesome. Just EXPENSIVE! Did I mention they are EXPENSIVE!  LOL


----------



## Stevie Ray (Apr 28, 2020)

280 Man said:


> I bought the same shotgun you have 3 weeks ago. I bought a Indian Creek .665 choke tube for it. I also shoot the 3 inch Longbeard #5's! This pattern is at 40 yds! I also put a set of Truglo Pro-Series Magnum Gobble Dot sights! This combo has been deadly on two turkeys!!
> 
> https://www.truglo.com/firearms-tur...ot.asp?catid=F41C40D155E44609874F4225CB2A7EC2
> 
> View attachment 1014607View attachment 1014608




I've got those same Tru-Glo sights on a Beretta with a 6mm vent rib but I don't believe they'll fit on the 1/4" vent rib of the 870 so I'll order the correct size for the 870, great sights indeed ... I really like them.


Looks like all of these chokes that you guys have suggested works just fine so it's probably a toss ... six of one, half a dozen of the other!


----------



## TomC (Apr 28, 2020)

I've used the Indian Creek pictured above (VERY good choke) as well as the Carlson Creek you mentioned but my best patterns with several 12 guages were with Tru-Lock. The Tru-Lock Long Beard XR# 6 choke paired with Winchester Longbeard XR# 6 shells was the best I found. Nothing wrong with the Double X #5's but I'd HIGHLY reccomend switching over to #6 Longerbeard XR shells. No need for TSS in a 12 gauge and these shells are off the charts good out to DISTANCE. I think you can order the Tru-lock choke to match a couple different shot shell sizes but I'd go #6.

I hung up the 12 gauge a few years ago and I'm now using a Remington 870 youth 20 gauge and contrary to what one would think the CHEAP Primos Tight Wad choke is what I've settle on in the 870 20 guage and this combo is a fan favorite over at oldgobbler as well atleast in the 870 20 gauge. I'm not even using TSS and I've rolled birds at 30 ish yds (flat out knocked their noggins senseless) the past two years with Longbeard XR#6 out the little 870 20 gauge! Really impressed with what the Longbeard XR shells do in both 12 and 20 guage!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 28, 2020)

Remington factory choke has always done better in mine!


----------



## Turkeytider (Apr 28, 2020)

TomC said:


> I've used the Indian Creek pictured above (VERY good choke) as well as the Carlson Creek you mentioned but my best patterns with several 12 guages were with Tru-Lock. The Tru-Lock Long Beard XR# 6 choke paired with Winchester Longbeard XR# 6 shells was the best I found. Nothing wrong with the Double X #5's but I'd HIGHLY reccomend switching over to #6 Longerbeard XR shells. No need for TSS in a 12 gauge and these shells are off the charts good out to DISTANCE. I think you can order the Tru-lock choke to match a couple different shot shell sizes but I'd go #6.
> 
> I hung up the 12 gauge a few years ago and I'm now using a Remington 870 youth 20 gauge and contrary to what one would think the CHEAP Primos Tight Wad choke is what I've settle on in the 870 20 guage and this combo is a fan favorite over at oldgobbler as well atleast in the 870 20 gauge. I'm not even using TSS and I've rolled birds at 30 ish yds (flat out knocked their noggins senseless) the past two years with Longbeard XR#6 out the little 870 20 gauge! Really impressed with what the Longbeard XR shells do in both 12 and 20 guage!



Winchester Longbeard XR is most likely the most popular lead turkey load for good reason.


----------



## TomC (Apr 28, 2020)

Yep and unless you plan on shooting past 40yds which sort of defeats the purpose of what a lot of really enjoy about turkey hunting I don't even see the need for TSS in a 20 gauge. Based on FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE I've been shocked at how good the Longbeard XR #6 has performed in my little 20 gauge in the 30-35yd range. Bang-> flop a few yds -> lights out! Love my little 870 youth!


----------



## Stevie Ray (Apr 29, 2020)

I think I'll give the Indian Creek with the .665 constriction a try, I see a couple of folks have them on sale and I'll pick up a couple of boxes of the Long Beard 3" #6 shot. After rearching it looks that combination will be perfect inside of my max kill zone of 40 yards, we'll see!

Thanks for the recommendations guys!


----------



## jakebuddy (Apr 29, 2020)

Check out Jebs chokes, they know what they are doing.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Apr 29, 2020)

My father and I both have an 870 and use to shoot kicks gobbling Thunder but swapped over to jebs 3 years ago. The jebs paired with longbeard xr #6 and it’s lights out! Killed my first one this year at 55 steps and he never knew what hit him


----------



## Stevie Ray (Apr 29, 2020)

What size restriction on the Jebs are you running with the 870 and the LB XR #6's?


----------



## hunter 85 (Apr 30, 2020)

Indian creek with hevi 6 or 7’s have always been top performers in the Remingtons


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Apr 30, 2020)

I shoot the Remington super full turkey...… longbeard 6's


----------



## DRBugman85 (Apr 30, 2020)

KICKS GOBBLING THUNDER. 660 right target 40 yards,Left 55 yard. Longbeard xr 3in #6 Remington 870 26 inch barrel.


----------



## WishboneW (May 1, 2020)

Tru glo gobble stopper in my 870


----------



## Turkeytider (May 1, 2020)

Stevie Ray said:


> I think I'll give the Indian Creek with the .665 constriction a try, I see a couple of folks have them on sale and I'll pick up a couple of boxes of the Long Beard 3" #6 shot. After rearching it looks that combination will be perfect inside of my max kill zone of 40 yards, we'll see!
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations guys!


I’ll be surprised if that doesn’t work out. Lots of different manufacturers but I believe the most common constrictions in the 870 are .660-.670.


----------



## Beagler282 (May 4, 2020)

Jebs .650 with 3" LB XR #6 if you want a nice tight even pattern at 40 yds.


----------



## chris41081 (May 4, 2020)

DRBugman85 said:


> KICKS GOBBLING THUNDER. 660 right target 40 yards,Left 55 yard. Longbeard xr 3in #6 Remington 870 26 inch barrel. View attachment 1014857




Same for me. Love my old kicks choke!


----------

